

Preview of the new Erlang site - labria
http://demo.erlang.org/

======
slater
I don't mean to sound snarky, but I hope they didn't pay their designer too
much. What's with that odd drop-shadow effect to the left and right of the
header image? Is it to denote that the header image is bulgy? And what's up
with the rest of the drop-shadow effects? What angle is the light coming from?

And why use Google Sitesearch? Surely a custom-written search interface would
be a great way to show off the power of Erlang?

~~~
ellyagg
I wish this were two comments so I could upvote the first paragraph and
downvote the second.

------
rdmlx
There are free templates that look better than this.

------
antidaily
Quick thoughts: Logo in the top header seems really small and cramped in that
space. Colors are too dark and monochromatic. Mix in lighter shades of the
blues and reds in the middle box.

~~~
eam
With all respect, the designer tried to deliver an awesome 2.0 web feeling,
however they fell short.

I agree, the logo needs some spacing, the "e" especially needs some spacing on
the left side. I think a better logo is needed period.

For started the typography is not all that appealing. The default font verdana
looks like blah, I think arial looks nicer, at least to me.

Another thing that bugs me is the content area. The contents are not flowing
right; it needs to be re-arranged or something. The the gray area with black
text on top is not doing it for me, maybe a lighter gray to increase contrast.

Anyway, it's a good start, but a lot of work needs to be done. Good luck.

------
ihumanable
This demo looks really great, is the software driving the site written in
erlang?

~~~
slater
At the bottom of the page it says "Powered by Erlang Web". Erlang Web is a
script written in procedural PHP to simplify website maintenance.

...

~~~
iamaleksey
Huh?

Erlang Web is pure Erlang, it doesn't have a single line of PHP.
[<http://www.erlang-web.org/>]

~~~
slater
It was a joke :(

~~~
pwmanagerdied
I thought it was funny.

------
njharman
Hmm, contrary to other comments, when first looking at site my thoughts were
"Wow, looks cool. Looks like something modern and active rather than archaic."

The first thing I want, "about/wtf is erlang", is right there on the home page
without even having to go to some about page. [Too many modern projects have
no intro/assume everyone knows about it]

Two second things I want the most are big and prominent, Documentation and
Download

The third thing I want, News, has it's own section.

Everything I want, on the homepage. No clicks, no menus. I think that rocks.

~~~
therockhead
Agreed and let’s not forget it’s a massive improvement compared to the old
site.

------
jokull
Does not look good. Bad logo.

